# What other training can I do?



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Not sure I have posted this in the correct forum.

I have posted before about Zoe. She is reactive to some people, and most all other dogs. She has had basic ob and intermediate ob, and went to agility and that didn't work out too well.

She is better at home, letting people in the house without going crazy (as much as she used to) and she is a joy to have at home. It's just around other dogs she doesn't do too well.

I am afraid she is going to get bored, forget her obedience, even tho we practice here and there. She seems to really miss going to class, or maybe she just wants to leave the house. She see's me put on Dukes collar and leash and she wants hers on and will sit and wait for me to get it. I guess I just feel bad that there is nothing else left for me to do with her as far as obedience.

I was wondering if any of you had any idea's that I might be able to do with her to keep her busy? For those of you who have reactive dogs like her, what do you do with your dog as far as working them? She loves to work, she just can't do it around other dogs. Not sure what else is left for her to do, other than just be a house dog, which she seems happy enough with I guess.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you looked into Nose Work in your area? It's supposed to be great for reactive dogs because the dogs are crated when not working. You have to ask around for classes because it's just gaining popularity.

National Association of Canine Scent Work

K9 NOSE WORK


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

How about tracking? At our club, the dogs who are not tracking stay in the car in a crate until it is their turn. It is great for their minds! Maybe give it a try! If not with a club, you can do it on your own. "Enthusiastic Tracking" is an excellent starter book.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I haven't heard of any clubs in our area. I will have to do a google and look. She might actually be good at nose work. I would LOVE to find something to do with her! I didn't know if there was anything she could do because of the way she reacts around other dogs. Is it easy to learn (for me)? 

I will look up the book too. Thank you so much for the suggestions!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You might have to check with each individual training club. A lot of clubs are starting to offer nose work classes. I first heard about it at a reactive dog seminar. 

It is easy for you to learn. I just started with Raven a few weeks ago. Right now, my job is to put out a bunch of boxes, put treats in one, tell Raven "find it" and then reward her one she does. Our next class will be learning different odors.

Here is us practicing a couple days after our very first class: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/miscellaneous-dog-sports/156945-nose-work-practice.html


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

A dog that is very reactive can be easily worked with. Havoc and Loki are or rather used to be dog reactive. We simply worked with focus training to keep their attention on me. If I personally react to a situation or a dog THEN my dogs respond. Like if a dog seemingly aggressive off leash approaches us I will yell out "git" and my dogs will proceed to bark. But that is the extent of their reactiveness. That type of reactiveness I allow. They judge the situation through me. They allow me to make the first move. 

It takes a lot of work, a lot of setting up situations so you can show the dog what you expect. The foundation of that training is solid obedience. If my dog reacts to a situation in a manner I don't want them to, I use obedience to show them the correct way to handle it. It also helps when the dog sees you are taking control of the situation.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

We live out in the county. Not many training places around here. The one I go to now is obedience, they only do rally, ob and agility. No nose work. Major towns are pretty far away, but there is a German Shepherd training place not too far way, they train in bite work. They might know where I can get her nose work or tracking training.

Zoe is a strange bird. The last day in agility, I was talking to another woman, not paying Zoe any mind, or even expecting her to do anything and she went off lunging, barking and hackling at a dog across the field. Two other trainers took her at two different times and she didn't react to anything. They said she is resource guarding with me. She doesn't do it at home, when I take her to petsmart, only in class.

She's been on clomicalm for a while now and she is doing MUCH better with situations at home. But she's really a smart dog and I know there has to be something she can do to have a job.

But they are keeping her out of class as to not bring her over threshold. They said it's just too much for her right now. We're suppose to do some privates but I don't see the point when she does well in privates. So I just manage her best I can.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

rebelsgirl said:


> Zoe is a strange bird. The last day in agility, I was talking to another woman, not paying Zoe any mind, or even expecting her to do anything and she went off lunging, barking and hackling at a dog across the field. Two other trainers took her at two different times and she didn't react to anything. They said she is resource guarding with me. She doesn't do it at home, when I take her to petsmart, only in class.


Obviously I can't see it so take my opinion with a grain of salt but I disagree with your trainers if the dogs really were across the field and nowhere near you. She probably was allowed to fixate on the dogs too long since you were talking and not paying attention (not blaming you) and the frustration erupted with her barking and lunging. 

Kaiser does the same thing. If we are standing still too long and not doing anything in class (or at the park) and he's allowed to occupy himself, he'll watch another dog a little too long and starts carrying on out of frustration. To other people it looks like aggression or reactivity but since I know him and his body language there isn't an ounce of either in his behavior. And like Zoe, he doesn't act like that elsewhere. He's just frustrated because he's bored and since I'm not engaging him, he's trying to get the other dog to. 

That can be fixed by always paying attention to her to make sure she isn't fixating or by keeping her mind active. For example, she is put in a sit or down stay and should be "working" instead of occupying herself by looking around at other dogs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

There was a woman whos pup was attacked by neighbors dogs. One of her rehabilitation exercises was for her to sit with him in the parking lot in her car as all the people and thier dogs came & went. She eventually came back into class. I don't know the duration she did it for, but she used to set up her chair and he was in his crate in the car and there they would sit. Keep working on getting him to focus on you. You could set up a little agility set in your yard to keep up on that.


----------



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

rebelsgirl said:


> Major towns are pretty far away, but there is a German Shepherd training place not too far way, they train in bite work. They might know where I can get her nose work or tracking training.can.


Sounds like a Schutzhund club? I would encourage you to give it a try. Nero is a reactive dog, and I contacted our local Schutzhund club because they were the only ones nearby doing tracking, which I thought would be good for him. It turned out he liked tracking fine, but absolutely loved bitework! We have also learned a lot about obedience by working with people in the club who are experienced with GSDs. We are training for our BH now, and the experience has been excellent for me and for Nero.

I know we were lucky to find such a supportive club. I hope you and Zoe can find a place where she can work to her abilities.


----------



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

P.S. Wanted to add -- the club has helped a lot with the dog aggression, too. It's so helpful to be with folks who aren't freaked out by it, who just say "Yes, they sometimes do that, and here's how we change that behavior."


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

GsdRaven, YES! She fixates on other dogs. Trainer said she reacts out of context. Also said agility was too high energy for her also. In class, she would fixate on dogs while in motion too. Too close to her it seemed. Especially fast paced exercises. She is SO smart! I just can't get her attention once she fixates. I can't seem to 'read' her body language even tho I have bought so many books on it and read them all.

Yes, the club is Schutzhund but I didn't figure she could do any of that since she is reactive. My trainer says it's probably genetic, not anything I have done to cause it. I've had her in training since I got her. She was already 12 weeks old when we brought her home. She started training the week after we got her. She is 18 months old now.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would check into the SchH club, in alot of clubs you can just do the Obedience and tracking phases.........and i definitely think tracking is a great activity for a reactive dog........they are working on their own and its a more laid back activity......i think the SchH obedience will also be great for your dog, you can work on gaining focus, and control......
i would talk to the SchH people go observe and go from there........


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I think I'll contact them. I was invited to bring her out awhile back but thought it might not be good for her. But he just wanted to observe her around other dogs. 

In my earlier post I was saying she didn't react when my trainer and her assistant had her leash. She didn't fixate on any dog either. She wanted to be with me tho and they had me go to the other end of the field. She just sat there no reactions what so ever.

It gives me hope that there might be something else I can do with her. Thank you!


----------

